# blake griffin : measurments not very impressive



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

according to draftexpress, his official measurements:

height without shoes : 6'8.5"
height with shoes : 6'10"
weight : 248 lbs
wingspan : 6'11.25"
standing reach : 8'9"

link

not impressive, but not too dissappointing.....

i am dying to know his vertical.....from what i've seen, i would guess anywhere from 38" to 40"...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: blake griffin : measurments not ver impressive*

hey qross, could you edit the title for me? i made a spelling error.......ver = very.....



thanks...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: blake griffin : measurments not ver impressive*

umm, i'm impressed, what part of it doesnt appeal? i guess his reach could be a bit higher


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: blake griffin : measurments not ver impressive*

What's not impressive about that ? 6'10 in shoes is actually taller than a lot of people expected.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: blake griffin : measurments not ver impressive*



chairman5 said:


> umm, i'm impressed, what part of it doesnt appeal? i guess his reach could be a bit higher




like i said, i'm not too terribly dissappointed, but look at dejaun blair for example.....

6'5.25" without shoes, 6'6.5" with shoes, with a 7'2" wingspan and 8'10.5" reach.....

so blair is right around 3 inches shorter with or without shoes than griffin, yet his wingspan is 3 inches greater than griffin.....and he has griffin in reach by a little over 1 inch.....


i know that i am nitpicking here, but we are talking about the #1 overall pick....even the smallest details need to be considered and weighted properly before a final decision is reached by the clippers.....


and we are talking about the clippers here......they need all the help they can get when it comes to drafting.....

anyone remember olowokandi, livingston(he can still turn it around), korolev(we took him over granger), bo kimble, lancaster gordon, benoit benjamin, reggie williams, charles smith, leron ellis, randy woods, terry dehere, lamond murray, darius miles, melvin ely, and chris kaman????


some might argue that kaman isn't a bust, and they're right, but i just don't like him......he puts up good numbers when he plays.......but he is injury prone, and turns the ball over at the worst times......too passive, often goes for a finess move, when a dunk would be better.....just a very low BBall IQ....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: blake griffin : measurments not ver impressive*

Not surprised by the wingspan and reach. You can tell by looking at him that he doesnt have that long of arms. But 6'10 in shoes and with the vert and athleticism he has, he certainly makes up for it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: blake griffin : measurments not ver impressive*

Nothing wrong with those measurements. He's 6'10 in shoes and almost has a 7 foot wingspan. Those arent even average measurements. You dont need a vert wth him either, cause you have seen what he does with in-game competition.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: blake griffin : measurments not ver impressive*

the height doesn't bother me at all.....6'10" with shoes was basically the best we could ask for.....


it is the wingspan measurement that seemed mediocre.....perhaps it will turn out to be a blessing....isn't it always the little guys with short arms and small hands that turn out to be the best shooters???

stever kerr, mark price, john stockton, etc......maybe blake will turn out to be a decent shooter for his position....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

His wingspan is the only part that kind of dissapoints me, but even then, just under 7 feet isn't bad. 

Regardless, I still believe we HAVE to pick him


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

He is a PF so 6'10" is the average height. He is a power player, he can jump so that will make up for his short arms. I dont expect him to block many shots anyways. I think he will be a Karl Malone or Carlos Boozer type.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Actually 6'10 for PFs is NOT the average height, its the desired height. There are lots of players playing the 4 position that are below 6'10. Heck the Clippers dont have any body at the 4 spot over 6'10 right now.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

HB said:


> Actually 6'10 for PFs is NOT the average height, its the desired height. There are lots of players playing the 4 position that are below 6'10. Heck the Clippers dont have any body at the 4 spot over 6'10 right now.













I agree though, I'd say average PF height these days seems to be around 6'8/6'9


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I thought Novak measured out at 6'9 at the combines?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

matador1238 said:


> He is a PF so 6'10" is the average height. He is a power player, he can jump so that will make up for his short arms. I dont expect him to block many shots anyways. I think he will be a Karl Malone or Carlos Boozer type.


i've seen a lot of people that compare griffin with boozer....could someone enlighten me on their similarities???? they are of similar build and hieght, but their games seem a tad bit different.....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this is impressive. 

i thought he'll come in at 6'9 in shoes so its good to know he's sure 6'10 power forward.

one thing they should measure is the length of the hand. just to avoid another kwame brown


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

DANNY said:


> this is impressive.
> 
> i thought he'll come in at 6'9 in shoes so its good to know he's sure 6'10 power forward.
> 
> one thing they should measure is the length of the hand. just to avoid another kwame brown


i can't provide any links, but in all the reports i've read, everyone says that blake griffin has gigantic hands......


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He does, he palms the ball quite easily. 

As for the Boozer comparison, size wise yes, skillwise no. Boozer is probably one of the best midrange shooters in the game and he is so crafty around the basket. Come to think of it, Zbo is probably more similar to Boozer than Griffin. Griffin as of now is a guy who wants to power his way down low and jump over opponents. He is quicker and more athletic than most guys he faces, so his athleticism will do for now.


----------

